# Need price range for CPT code 90586 BCG.



## jwbcoder (Dec 17, 2008)

I need a price range for 90586 (BCG) because this is not in the Medicare fee schedule or any websites to get an idea of what to charge.  
Thank you.  
Julie


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry we can't provide you with fees.  This could be considered price-fixing which is illegal.  You should base your fee on cost, expense, etc.


----------

